# record rack deer feed



## fountain (Jun 13, 2009)

anyone use it?  the local feed store is a dealer and it is $12.60.  i am feeding frm right now and it is $11.50+/- at another store about 30 minutes from me.  both are 20% protein.  i have not compared labels yet to see the differences.  
i was just wondering if anyone has had any noticeable success with the record rack feed.  we got 2 bags to try out, so i guess we see how they eat it compared to the frm.


----------



## DeepweR (Jun 15, 2009)

start it out about 20/80 with corn until they get use to it or it will rot. if you can get godfreys #17 they will eat it out of the bag! 20% feed/80% corn


----------



## fountain (Jun 15, 2009)

i already got them eating good--i am just trying to get a comparison of the 2 feeds.  they eat the frm very good.  not a big fan of the godfrey/banks farm feed---refined goat pellets and there are better feeds on the market.


----------



## huntininmilan (Jun 15, 2009)

one thing anybody needs to realize with feeding protein is it takes at least 2-3 years to see a difference or results with what your feeding and fed a pretty steady diet of it at that....main thing I believe you want to do is study the label and ask alot of questions about what's in the bag and what it does for the deer and then try and find some people who may have been using the product for some length of time and see what they have noticed...pictures tell the story. Lastly getting them started can be difficult but adding corn like mentioned above is just about all you can do and then slowly subsitute more protein until it's straight protein. I still have couple places where i can't get them on the protein but HOGS are the main reason if i could get rid of the hogs i think i could get them on the protein but i have another place where they are eating 500 lbs every 3-4 weeks.


----------



## fountain (Jun 16, 2009)

i have them eating and have for 3 years now--we feed year round.  i am comparing feed here--i am looking for the results tha others may have had with this feed.  the only feed that i can get any feedback from is frm.  i know 2 big landowners that have been feeding frm protein for years now and manage hard on each place.  one is hard to get anything out of nd the other confuses me.  the thing is that i know they have big deer--but it is hard to get in and see the results from them--they keep it quiet for various reasons and i cant blame them.  so, for now i will continue to use the frm feed--because we are all in the same area it can beneit in more than one way.  our places are close--across the river.
there is one guy in the same county as me that is now using the record rack feed--but i know this is his first year feeding that feed.  he is like me--he has been feeding for the same amount of years and used different feeds every year.  we both started with banks--too much to pay for a name and goat feed, another feed that they ate very good--out of business and not i am using frm cause the other landowners feed it and have been and he is with record rack cause he can get it easily.

they have eaten everything i fed equally well--not a problem there, price is usually a great seller to me.  the feed i used last year was cheaper and had the products in it that work--gone now, and the frm is still high, but not many options available for me.  its not like we have a lot of feeds to chose from in the area and definately not many people are feeding--especially this year. that is why i asked to compare stuff--i figured there may be someone that has been using the record rack feed--it is advertised pretty well


----------



## alphamaxhoyt (Jun 16, 2009)

fountain said:


> i already got them eating good--i am just trying to get a comparison of the 2 feeds.  they eat the frm very good.  not a big fan of the godfrey/banks farm feed---refined goat pellets and there are better feeds on the market.



Fountain   if you want to know the quality of the feed you are feeding or any other feed for that fact, get you a zip lock bag and get a sample of the feed.  Send it to a lab and have in analized.  When you get it back, you will be able to see the quality of the feed you are feeding.
ALL the feeds you are mentioning are about the same in the quality catagory.  The are middle of the road feeds.  Remember---  Recollection of QUALITY remains long after the price is forgotten.  You get what you pay for in feed like anything else.


----------



## fountain (Jun 16, 2009)

that is what i was thinking alphamax, they are so so feeds.  i will probably continue with the frm due to availability.  i can go get what i want when i need it rather than having to worry with delivery and money if i come up short--and right now, thats not hard to do with the economy like it is and everything going higher!
i have seen a few deer the folks on the frm produce.  their place butts up to one of ours and we killed some good one this year--3 were 5.5+ old and one 3.5 my little cousin killed.  the bases on my deer were 5.5".  they told me their average base on deer they kill on the land butting to us in 5.5"-5.75" and they kill nothing under at least 4.5 unless other circumstances occur.


----------



## alphamaxhoyt (Jun 16, 2009)

fountain said:


> that is what i was thinking alphamax, they are so so feeds.  i will probably continue with the frm due to availability.  i can go get what i want when i need it rather than having to worry with delivery and money if i come up short--and right now, thats not hard to do with the economy like it is and everything going higher!
> i have seen a few deer the folks on the frm produce.  their place butts up to one of ours and we killed some good one this year--3 were 5.5+ old and one 3.5 my little cousin killed.  the bases on my deer were 5.5".  they told me their average base on deer they kill on the land butting to us in 5.5"-5.75" and they kill nothing under at least 4.5 unless other circumstances occur.


If your deer are eating the FRM and you are satisfied with the price and conv. of being able to get the feed easily, I would saty with it.  These feeds along with other game management aspects will produce results and it seems as if they are doing just that for you if you guys are harvesting bucks with 5.5 inch antler bases.  Keep it up and stay with one feed.   It will be hard to get much more quality than frm for the price.


----------



## fountain (Jun 17, 2009)

the frm is around 11.65 and it fluctualtes.


----------



## Allen Waters (Jun 21, 2009)

fountain said:


> the frm is around 11.65 and it fluctualtes.



sorry guys, but what is frm. I have just started adding Godfreys 17 point to our feeders its the same price as the frm your talking about. is there much difference. Thanks, AW


----------



## fountain (Jun 21, 2009)

personally i think the godfreys feed is nothing more than refined goat pellets.  godfreys is what banks was using for years and their feed is based off of as well.  
the frm feed is a 20% pelletted feed as well.  it may not be the absolute best--but who can actually measure the absolute with free ranging deer in a ever-changing habitat????????  that is the real question

the frm seems to be a good feed and they are eating it about as good if not better than any other feed i have tried.  frm stands for --flint river mills.  it is a good feed and can produce good deer.  it also has a rain shield barrier to help block moisture--im sure it will not help in direct moisture, but probably blowing rain in the through it helps with.

i feel that any feed used is based on personal opinions---there cant possibly be one feed that is better--better formulated maybe, but better for YOU in YOUR woods--i doubt.  every place is different in make-up as is the deer herd from one place to the next.  they all have different stuff to eat, have different bodies with different needs.  see where i am going with this??


----------



## CamoCop (Jun 21, 2009)

anyone have any experience with Antlers Plus?  i have been feeding with this for the last month or so and the deer seem to like it.


----------



## emmett collins (Jun 24, 2009)

*feed*

Antler plus is a very good feed it is 11.25 per bag when you by 20 bags or more at cedar rock in woodbury ga.


----------



## MAC DADDY FREAK NASTY (Jun 25, 2009)

purnia antler max


----------



## RTWILLIAMS71 (Jun 29, 2009)

I have been feeding 17 point for 7 years now, i just feed in the off season. I think it has made a big change in our deer herd. You can feed what ever you want, buy whity,jeff and the guys at godfreys feed and seed have a good thing with 17 point. When i can't get 17 point, i use record rack. I have never used frm, not sure were to get it around here. I have some pics from my t/c check themout.


----------



## Millyville Hunter (Jun 30, 2009)

I have personally used record rack for the last 4 years and the deer love it. They go through 3 bags a week between 2 feeders and tremendous antler improvement on young bucks


----------



## fountain (Jun 30, 2009)

the more i use it the more i like it.  i am torn between the frm and record rack--no big deal really, but gonna have to pick one and go with it!~


----------



## CamoCop (Jul 3, 2009)

emmett collins said:


> Antler plus is a very good feed it is 11.25 per bag when you by 20 bags or more at cedar rock in woodbury ga.



i believe i pay a little less than that at Top Bait & Tackle in Cuthbert, Ga.


----------



## grtwhthntr (Jul 3, 2009)

I think thats the stuff they have at Academy for 8.99 for 40 lbs


----------



## Doublethink98 (Jul 14, 2009)

Guys I have posted on here before to look into ADM Alliance Nutrition's Super Deer deer feed.  Knight Farms in North Florida (www.knightfarm.net) help ADM develop the feed and its a good one. There are many deer farms and camps in North Florida and spreading into Central Florida that are feeding this feed in their pen operations and their hunting preserves. 
ADMs mill is located right off the interstate in Cordele.You guys should have a freight advantage in GA that the feed would hopefully be cheaper up there. One of the main advantages of Super Deer is an ingredient called Thermal Care R which is an all natural based ingredient that has been used on many different ruminants that are exposed to heat stress here in the south (particularily dairies). The main thing Thermal Care R does is promote blood flow. You guys can say that these some of these feeds are glorified goat feeds but just to let you know all of these feeds are not the same. ADM is a big enough company and have the researchers and technology to make cutting edge feeds like Super Deer that are trully making a difference in deer in the South. You can find dealers at www.admani.com and if they dont carry it they can get it. 

I have a question about rain shed technology. I had a feed store owner around gainesville FL who feeds deer in GA on his lease tell me that he wont feed a rain shed pellet because he has done analysis on feces and it has shown that excess amounts of protein were contained in the feces due to the rain shed product. Has anyone else heard this before?


----------



## EastALHunter (Jul 15, 2009)

*Basal dialators....*



Doublethink98 said:


> Guys I have posted on here before to look into ADM Alliance Nutrition's Super Deer deer feed.  Knight Farms in North Florida (www.knightfarm.net) help ADM develop the feed and its a good one. There are many deer farms and camps in North Florida and spreading into Central Florida that are feeding this feed in their pen operations and their hunting preserves.
> ADMs mill is located right off the interstate in Cordele.You guys should have a freight advantage in GA that the feed would hopefully be cheaper up there. One of the main advantages of Super Deer is an ingredient called Thermal Care R which is an all natural based ingredient that has been used on many different ruminants that are exposed to heat stress here in the south (particularily dairies). The main thing Thermal Care R does is promote blood flow. You guys can say that these some of these feeds are glorified goat feeds but just to let you know all of these feeds are not the same. ADM is a big enough company and have the researchers and technology to make cutting edge feeds like Super Deer that are trully making a difference in deer in the South. You can find dealers at www.admani.com and if they dont carry it they can get it.
> 
> I have a question about rain shed technology. I had a feed store owner around gainesville FL who feeds deer in GA on his lease tell me that he wont feed a rain shed pellet because he has done analysis on feces and it has shown that excess amounts of protein were contained in the feces due to the rain shed product. Has anyone else heard this before?



have been around for a while.  I looked at putting them in my feed but the PhD nutritionist that I work with did not have conclusive evidence that it worked.  Much of the talk around basal dialators is that direct application to the velvet antlers in a small enclosure is the best method for antler growth.

The best thing for heat stressed deer in the south is energy which comes primarily from fat.  Natural fat is the best source and causes least rumen stress and problems which in turns reduces overall stress for the animal.  Just got back from a trip out to Texas where I learned a whole lot about how they deal with animal nutrition out there.  It's a whole different world and when you want to talk about heat stress - now that's heat stress out there.  No rain and 110 degree heat with no native browse left due to the droughts.  It's a wonder they get any good bucks out there.  They do things a whole lot more cost effectively out there and they have to - because their deer consume a lot more supplemental feed.


----------



## doerun101 (Jul 15, 2009)

I have used Record Rack, Godfreys and Purina Deer Chow.  I prefer Purina Deer Chow with watershield mixed with corn.  Even in bin feeders water will get to the feed but with the watershield it withstands it alot better.  Of course in spin feeders it spins great.  I have come to find out the others (without watershield) will get damp and wet and would clog up the spin feeders.  Whitetail Institute has introduced a deer feed 20% protein with watershield.  Will wait till next year and might try it.  Will probably be expensive.  Purina Deer Chow I can get for 13.49 and corn for 6.59 50lb bags.


----------



## fountain (Jul 15, 2009)

why would you mix it with corn??  if they are eating the pellets then you are burning daylight--give them all pellets and let them get all they can from them--the corn is doing nothing for them at all.  you are wasting $7 feeding the corn right now.

im still not sold that any one feed is head over hills any better than the other.  i just dont see how it can be--maybe produced with better porducts--equating to a higher price---but who is to say that a cheaper 20% feed is any better than the highest 20% feed for MY deer?  
i just got some very disapointing pics last weekend.  i had a beautiful 3.5 year old 8 that i had eating good and looked to have awesome potential.  i have a whole folder of pics of him and even got his sheds--that joker has not grown one centimeter bigger from lat year to this year.  until THE DEER, not the feed seller, prove me wrong, i am convinced that i am wasting money at this point.  i will continue though, hoping i start to see a difference in the 1.5-2.5 yr old deer in the next year or so.


----------



## doerun101 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Not all of the pellets in the spin feeders get eaten before*

the rain and dew finally get it.  If we put some corn with it the pellets don't have a chance plus when you have 12 feeders it gets expensive to feed all the time.  It cuts costs and with little waste.  But with the bin feeders 2/3 pellets still costs override 100%.  Last year was the first in this club and this is not a bad 3.5 from last year and he is still around.  Haven't got a picture of him yet this year.  I am not wasting the money on corn it still has 7% protein and I may be wrong but deer want different food, and at this time of year with all the green browse you have to give them everything you can.  Between the green browse and protein pellets some carbs are not bad for them.  I have noticed on this new club at this time it seems the does with little ones are in charge around the feeders not 100% but if they are their the bucks are not.  Just my opinion and I used to hunt in Il and they fed nothing but corn and soybeans.  Your deer could have been really run down, hurt and really stressed after the rut  don't know your food plot situation on your land. Sometimes we get into this about feed and big bucks remember you want that buck to reach his potential (genetics could be the player here).


----------



## fountain (Jul 16, 2009)

i know genetics are the main player--nobody wants to face reality, but the " 8 point gene" is dominant--meaning this is about good as it gets.  i can take that.  it will come with time.

sounds like you need more feed troughs--and i happen to have 2 i need to sell!!  i just dont like to put the feed in the spin feeders.  i think it would waste a lot laying on the ground.  we do run a lot of spin feeders and have a good plot system.  the hogs are the main killers when it comes to feeding on our place.  we have had them for long as i can remember.


----------



## doerun101 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Yeah, I am getting the same way.  Hate to put to bed*

8 two year old Moultrie spin feeders that work great and you can see by picture the deer will come.  Just my opinion the big bucks are more likely to eat from under a spin feeder than stick their head in a covered bin feeder.  On the other hand start them young and they will continue to eat out of the bins.  I like this forum good ideas and other opinions and the people are not getting mad etc.  thanks


----------



## fountain (Jul 17, 2009)

i can swap the troughs for some spin feeders.  long story on the troughs, but i basically dont have anywhere to put them.  we can always use the spin feeders.


----------

